# Hadruroides lunatus, a rare and very agressive Chilean scorpion.



## Justyn (Jan 18, 2008)

I have never worked with such a fast an agressive scorpion species in my life.  I swear they could jump off the ground to try to tag you.  Not a very common species, my exporter was only able to send me a few specimens.  Wonder what the venom runs on these guys?  They sure want you to find out.


----------



## mkieff (Jan 18, 2008)

Check out that stance....  Stand back....


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow thats an awesome species. Any common name for that? I would call that a Chilean Black kneed scorpion. Wow how big is it?


----------



## Justyn (Jan 18, 2008)

About 1.25" without tail.  A very neat species, the camera sort of washed out the cool ornate pattern on it.



abyss_X3 said:


> Wow thats an awesome species. Any common name for that? I would call that a Chilean Black kneed scorpion. Wow how big is it?


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 18, 2008)

pretty decent size.


----------



## RoachGirlRen (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh man, what an awesome looking species! I love aggressive critters, though if the little claws and prominent tail are any indication, I'd be somewhat concerned about the venom. Great shots at any rate! :clap:


----------



## Rick McJimsey (Jan 18, 2008)

dang man, i gotta get me one of those


----------



## ReptileMan27 (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cool scorp,never seen them before.


----------



## froggyman (Jan 18, 2008)

nice scorp man hope you dont get tagged


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 18, 2008)

Justyn said:


> Wonder what the venom runs on these guys?  They sure want you to find out.


Reminds me of P.gracilior -- often overlooked but ultimately a feisty little scorpion.  Anyhow, the venom on these guys shouldn't be bad at all.  There are always surprises, of course, but their taxonomic positioning suggests a bit of pain and little else.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Aztek (Jan 18, 2008)

This scorpion has my favorite coloring now.:worship:


----------



## Justyn (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Dave, I didn't find too much info but what I did find stated around the same thing.  Not too many sting reports in English.



skinheaddave said:


> Reminds me of P.gracilior -- often overlooked but ultimately a feisty little scorpion.  Anyhow, the venom on these guys shouldn't be bad at all.  There are always surprises, of course, but their taxonomic positioning suggests a bit of pain and little else.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Jan 18, 2008)

I can read spanish if you want to send a couple of thos my way.


----------



## noymadenip (Jan 18, 2008)

that scorpion is way too cool man! with that stance, you'd actually believe that he's going to follow up with a capoiera move or something. LOL


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 18, 2008)

Justyn said:


> Thanks Dave, I didn't find too much info but what I did find stated around the same thing.  Not too many sting reports in English.


Indeed, everything on this genus appears to be in Spanish.  I had a friend of mine from Mexico translate the key in one paper for me so at least I have that in English.  

I have some Hadruroides charcasus but have yet to be stung and don't really intend to any time soon ... so no help from me there.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 18, 2008)

A picture of H.charcasus I've snapped for those who like this genus:







Cheers,
Dave


----------



## mitchell allen (Jan 19, 2008)

i want that scorpion


----------



## brandontmyers (Jan 19, 2008)

I would love to get some Hadruroides. not too many going around though.


----------



## Brian S (Jan 20, 2008)

That may not be Hadruroides lunatus. I am not good with taxonomy so I could be wrong though. I have found similar Hadruroides spp in Peru.

This is a pic I took in the field in the Andes Mtns.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jan 20, 2008)

Brain, 

If the collection locale is legitimate and the taxonomic records are accurate, the only Hadruoides from Chile is lunatus.  Those are two *BIG* ifs, particularly the later, but I see nothing in the two pictures to challenge the ID (granted metasomal carinae are big in Hadruroides and both pictures are blurred).

As for your specimen, Peru is blessed with no less than 7 species of Hadruroides.  Unfortunately, ID from pictures is tricky with these guys unless you were to have numorous very good pictures.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Brian S (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Dave,
This is what appears to be a different species I found along the coast. It obviously will feed on other scorpions. I found this on a section of beach where the locals discard trash! In fact that is the only place you find anything in that area despite the fact there are plenty of rocks to hide under. I found several of these under cardboard, discarded clothes etc


----------



## tarantulasperu (Aug 18, 2008)

*that isint a hadruroides lunatus*

these extremely agressive scorpions belong to the genus brachiostrenus sp they are extreme predators that are even canibalistic using their long stinger to rip apart the insides of the scorpion since scorpions are immune to their own venom they range from 2.5centimeters to 12centimeters here in peru i had a 12 centimeter specimen that died. never managed to get a photo right now i will go in search of one giant one to post a photo.


----------



## peterUK (Aug 19, 2008)

I have 2 of these great little scorps, all that I do know about them is that they should be kept cooler than most other scorps. I have them at room temp like a Tarantula and they seem to be doing fine.  
They will actually flip over trying to tag you, I havent sexed them yet but I am wondering if they are females with PMT


----------



## tarantulasperu (Aug 24, 2008)

*Brachiosternum peruvianus hunting video*

this is a video of my subadult brachiosternum peruvianus eating a Hadruroides sp they are canibals in nature eating other scorpions and anything about their sizehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5of1w-Wwgs


----------



## BearGrylls4life (Aug 24, 2008)

damn dude thats a bad ass scorp


----------



## Malcara (Aug 24, 2008)

I definitely wouldn't mind owning one of those either. Anything that's got a lot of coloration and patterns like that I find to be extremely beautiful. I've been trying to attain some Lychas sp. but have been unable. I prefer my inverts to be aggressive and beautiful. I'm tired of the boring common crap like emperors and stuff. That is why I fell in love with some of the Tityus and Lychas sp. There mottled, multicolored patterns are amazing. If you could point me in a direction where I might be able to buy one of these guys I'd be grateful. I'm willing to pay the price for a rare species.


----------



## HKronos (Aug 25, 2008)

tarantulasperu said:


> this is a video of my subadult brachiosternum peruvianus eating a Hadruroides sp they are canibals in nature eating other scorpions and anything about their sizehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-5of1w-Wwgs


Awesome video, you've made me and the local wildlife feel so dull and common. Loved the T video you made too. 

I would love to get my hands on Chilean and Peruvian scorpions tho even if they were available itd have to wait shortly.


----------



## voltdomingo (Aug 25, 2008)

better put on protective gear when handling them. nice pics!!!


----------



## The Emperor (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome scorp! I wouldn't mind having one of those.


----------

